# Advice needed on LED lighting for glossotigma



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning on making my first Iwagumi setup in a Hagen 32 Gallons (32"long by 14"wide by 18"tall)
I got 2 bags of Amazonia for substrate, and I'd like to grow a nice carpet of glossotigma.

The light I am planning to use is sort-of DIY: 12 5w XP-G CREE LEDs - 4 warm white -4 neutral white - 4 cool white.
LEDs will probably be running at 1 Amp or a little more, which equals approx 40Watts - 3500 lumens.

I am planning on doing a dry start, until glosso is well established, then fill with water and add Flourish + Excel - bi-weekly.
I am wondering if my lighting is enough for glossotigma, I would think it will be fine for the dry start, but afterwards ?

Any advice welcome!

Nicolas


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not sure how the LED should calculate towards the growth, but from the information I gather, is that it can take as much light as you want and along with co2 injection. I would suggest to go with 3w LEDs if you choose to do it DYI since your tank only 18" tall. The 5w is not as efficient as the 3w chips. I would say run your DIY at about 60w in total could give you a better result across.

Here is a old post for similar thing that you try to achieve, maybe you can take something out of it.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?364010-LED-s-and-Glossostigma/page2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that would be fine for Glosso. Maybe even too much light. I think your limitation is not so much the lighting but that you'll be using Excel rather than CO2 injection. CO2 injection gives you much more flexibility. IMO, too many people focus on lighting and not enough on nutrients (NPK, and carbon - CO2 or some other source). Get the nutrients right and one can grow great plants at what is considered low lighting levels, especially with ADA substrate.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol that is because "light"is the only thing we can see a differences with our eyes.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Some Amano tanks even use metal halide lights. I am sure the light must be super bright but the plants seem to be fine. I always wonder how he manages to do that kind f broight light with no algae. Does not look like he has much current either. May be he has UV?
But even he can pull it off, why uses so much power when you can grow plants with less light? I do not understand it. Is that because he wants them fill in faster? For a hobbist do we really need so much light to grow plants if we are not trying to rush the growth?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advices!

CO2 it will be then. As for ferts I am reading about the topic as I type.
I am trying to find a good mix knowing that it will be a tank full of shrimps (+ a few Otos, Corys Habrosus or Pygmy Corys)

Any suggestions for fertilizers ?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

If possible you should consider going 6 cool 3 neutral 3 warm......all depends on the layout and such. Just a thought, but too much in the warms and neutral might be not as visually pleasing, but for plant growth probably solid.....like i say just a thougt i could be way out in left field having never seen that blend. I agree on the 3w chip suggestion, running them at what you plan on would more than enough for that tank depth.

Co2 for sure....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Some Amano tanks even use metal halide lights. I am sure the light must be super bright but the plants seem to be fine. I always wonder how he manages to do that kind f broight light with no algae. Does not look like he has much current either. May be he has UV?
> But even he can pull it off, why uses so much power when you can grow plants with less light? I do not understand it. Is that because he wants them fill in faster? For a hobbist do we really need so much light to grow plants if we are not trying to rush the growth?


That's the reason. He's growing them fast for show and once it's mature and photographed, he takes them down. Over the long term, rapid growth, high CO2 injection with large plantmass is extremely difficult to balance. You'll see that most of the contestants for the Aquascapes do the same thing. Most beginners make the mistake of wanting to see growth (in fish and in plants) and in the end wind up with livestock that are unmanageable. Not that it's impossible, but just not practical for the average hobbyist who has a job and financial limitations.



Youmakemesohappy said:


> CO2 it will be then. As for ferts I am reading about the topic as I type.
> I am trying to find a good mix knowing that it will be a tank full of shrimps (+ a few Otos, Corys Habrosus or Pygmy Corys)
> 
> Any suggestions for fertilizers ?


All you need to know is in the sticky at the top of this subforum: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


----------

